# WTB Remington 870



## olsonjar75 (Feb 19, 2010)

WTB Remington 870 super magnum synthetic stock will take wood.. e-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## fullmetalone (Jul 12, 2009)

any sporting goods store will have 10 on hand.


----------

